# Cat is suddenly terrified of his litter box..



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

I am really worried about my cat Taz. He is almost 16 months old, and has never had a litter box issue before. 3 nights ago, he crept up to the litter box and was peaking inside and jumped up in the air and ran away. I checked the litter box, and there was nothing new there. It is in my room under my desk where no one but me ever goes, so I know that no one has ever scared him while he was inside. He still uses the litter box we have in the basement, but that door is normally closed (our other cat lives down there and hates having him around). I know it's not a UTI or anything, since he is still able to go to the bathroom, just wants nothing to do with his box. Every time i try to bring him near it, he puffs up and runs away from it. I've never seen this happen before, has anyone ever dealt with this before? I'm scared that there's something wrong with him..


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't say as I've dealt with that before. Closest I've come was the first time I cleaned Muffs' box (I don't mean scoop, but thoroughly clean and replace the litter). She was just a kitten. She went up to the box, sniffed, gave me a dirty look and then ran around the house like a two-year old having a temper tantrum! I guess she didn't like a clean box!

Perhaps you might try temporarily moving the box to another spot in the room, if possible. If that doesn't work, and considering he uses the box in the basement, you might try switching boxes...bringing the basement box upstairs and putting the "scary" box down the basement!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Try using another box. Maybe one of the other cat's scent is in the one he normally uses.


----------



## xnatalie (Sep 29, 2010)

Susan said:


> Can't say as I've dealt with that before. Closest I've come was the first time I cleaned Muffs' box (I don't mean scoop, but thoroughly clean and replace the litter). She was just a kitten. She went up to the box, sniffed, gave me a dirty look and then ran around the house like a two-year old having a temper tantrum! I guess she didn't like a clean box!
> 
> Perhaps you might try temporarily moving the box to another spot in the room, if possible. If that doesn't work, and considering he uses the box in the basement, you might try switching boxes...bringing the basement box upstairs and putting the "scary" box down the basement!












lol. I bought a new box since the basement one is kind of tiny. I'm going to try to switch them tomorrow. I was just on the phone and he got scared of that too. I don't know what has gotten into him


----------



## BoBear (Sep 8, 2011)

Try also placing the litter box in an open area. Cats often don't like to be confined to small places when they are doing their 'business'. I've had cats that were clostophobic and would not use a litterbox with a cover on it. As inconvenient as it might be, for a few days, try placing the litterbox in a hall way so that the cat can see all around when he is in it. It gives them security knowing that they can see anything coming when they are in that vunerable moment. 

I have also seen this happen with cats who have anxiety issues. I've also known cats to be down right fussy and insist on a clean litterbox when they go. They won't use the box if there is anything in it. Under those circumstances, I provided two boxes to choose from and made a point of cleaning them twice daily.

And just a head's up, UTI starts manifesting itself by being painful to urinate. I would have a urine sample checked if the problem isn't resolved soon (or now if you can). Cats will often see the litter box as the source of their pain, not the infection, and will often urinate in other places.


----------

